# public static void main(final String[] args)



## gido (11. Nov 2004)

was bedeutet das? also was bedeuten die einzelnen wörter?  :wink: 
public static void main(final String[] args){bla bla bla}


----------



## Heiko (11. Nov 2004)

gido hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was bedeutet das? also was bedeuten die einzelnen wörter?  :wink:
> public static void main(final String[] args){bla bla bla}



public = öffentlich, also für alle zugänglich
static= statisch, d.h. das funktioniert, ohne das ein Objekt erzeugt wurde
void = Rückgabewert, in dem Fall gibt die Methode nix zurück
main = Schlöüsselbezeichnung der Hauptmethode
(...) = Parameter, die übergeben werden
hier Sting Array mit dem Namen args.

Aber wozu brauchst du das? Das lernt man normal am Anfang jeder Java Vorlesung, bzw jedes Java Buches.


----------



## gido (11. Nov 2004)

danke für die erläuterung
Ich wollte nur mal wissen was das eigentlich bedeutet.   :roll:


----------



## Heiko (11. Nov 2004)

Keine Ursache.


----------



## DesertFox (11. Nov 2004)

noch eins: In dem args Array werden die vom Benutzer übergebenen Startparameter übergeben


----------

